# Just Got My '14 323Bh



## hybris1 (Feb 14, 2014)

I just picked up my new 2014 323bh, I upgraded from a '09 Bullet 282bh. I found this forum and it looks pretty cool. I'm sure it will be a good resource.

I did loose external storage compartments so I will probably be looking into building a rear rack or something.

I did have one question, has anyone found a slide cover that fits that giant slide?


----------



## Todd&Regan (Jul 1, 2010)

Congrats on your new Outback and welcome to Outbackers!!!


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Congrats. Did you get the Diamond Package? I see you have a second AC. We are adding one end of March before camping season starts as well. I felt the MBR with the doors shut got stuffy so went ahead and ordered a 13.5AC unit. We are adding the ladder to the rear as our early 2014 did not come with one installed. I did add a slide topper to the large slide. Dometic makes one. It took a little effort and a few phone calls but they make the material that will fit a slide this long. The hardware was also updated last year so I was able to get all new hardware with my order. It is not cheap but well worth it to me. Good luck.


----------



## JOEANDCHRISTY (Jan 29, 2014)

Cecilt said:


> Congrats. Did you get the Diamond Package? I see you have a second AC. We are adding one end of March before camping season starts as well. I felt the MBR with the doors shut got stuffy so went ahead and ordered a 13.5AC unit. We are adding the ladder to the rear as our early 2014 did not come with one installed. I did add a slide topper to the large slide. Dometic makes one. It took a little effort and a few phone calls but they make the material that will fit a slide this long. The hardware was also updated last year so I was able to get all new hardware with my order. It is not cheap but well worth it to me. Good luck.


My dealer told me if the ladder wasnt installed at the time of manufacture, after market wouldnt work (outback 310tb). Who is doing yours?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Congrats and Welcome!!


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Adding a ladder: My info was that unless the factory put in the proper framing for a ladder, your mounting screws might not grab into anything except the exterior shell. That is, of course, not strong enough to support a ladder and the climber. The writer advised to check out the framing for mounting carefully.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

The new exterior is sharp. If you are going to add a rear rack, be sure to check out the weight ratings. If yours has a bike rack hitch, its may only be rated for 250 lbs. You may have to tie into the frame if your going to put generators and coolers and the like back there. There are threads on this forum that talk about it, but people have had problems thinking the rear bumper is stronger than it really is. Enjoy your new setup...


----------



## Cecilt (Feb 10, 2011)

Jewellfamily said:


> The new exterior is sharp. If you are going to add a rear rack, be sure to check out the weight ratings. If yours has a bike rack hitch, its may only be rated for 250 lbs. You may have to tie into the frame if your going to put generators and coolers and the like back there. There are threads on this forum that talk about it, but people have had problems thinking the rear bumper is stronger than it really is. Enjoy your new setup...


All Outbacks(at least the 323BH) comes from the factory braced for a rear ladder. They just never put them on or made them an option. When I saw the newer 2014's coming with them standard I called my selling dealer to inquire if I could add one and why the early 2014's or even earlier years did not come with them factory installed. He said he spoke to the Outback rep and Keystone said that so many dealers were adding ladders when they got the unit on their lot that they decided to make it a standard feature. Go figure, You go to the expense of bracing the wall for a ladder and then don't even have it as an option. Read your brochure that can be found on Keystone's website. Will say braced for a rear ladder. The nice thing is this one will be bent and sized for the unit. Others have had to do modifications to other ladders to work. Should be a simple 1 to 1 1/2 hour install--What my service dealer is charging me anyways. My unit was also a pre-production unit and came with the cream sides, black cap and skirts. The ladders are black and will be a perfect combo. I also painted all my roof top equipment black(AC Shrouds, Max Air II's, vent pipes). Love the cream/black combo over the all white units I have owned.


----------

